# Gold Coast seaway



## MatthewS (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys, very new to kayak fishing in the sw. Been doing it for a while in the fresh with a few sessions in the salt but usually just take the boat. But im really keen to try the seaway. I know the tide roars through their at times, I would fish it 1hour either side of the slack tides so its not roaring but is this an impossible task in a kayak? Usually fish the pipeline, so paddle up current, drift back and work the jigs over it. But how would you go paddeling against the tide? I have a hobie mirage

Any kayakers on here that have tried?

Cheers for the help, first post too. Looks to be a great site.

Matt


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum,give grinner a pm as i know hes fished it a bit.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay bud,

no its quite a good spot to fish, in fact i think easier in a kayak then a boat.

busy times , esp sunday mornings which is usually the only time i get to go for a fish nowadays are probably the worst :lol: :lol:

basicly most of the boats drift as anchoring would mean you need a housebrick to get to the bottom. the problem is really that the drop off (where all the fish are) is at the end of the north wall where it drops from about 4 m to about 9 m. as the boats hit this spot they get caught in an enormous eddy and often do a 360 and then if there is a swell they hit this as well. as a result there are lines going everywhere, blokes nearly falling over. add jetskiers cutting the corner and you get my drift.

the trick is to stay close in to the rocks, the current is MUCH less then out in the main channel. you could not possibly paddle against the current out there,

you are correct that the tide changes are the easiest to fish but again, every guy with a tinny that lives on a canal turns up at these times and it gets even more congested.

also probably worth just giving the seaway tower (vmr) a call, there number is on the wall of the tower and telling em you 'll be about should you fall off.

having said that ive seen 2 people come to grief and they were both in tinnies and both tried to anchor and got anchor rope caught and swung round the corner and then pounded back into the north wall.

i'll dig out some pics tonite and post em.

daveando is pretty spot on with his advice.


----------



## MatthewS (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys, Ill be giving it a go in the next following weeks and ill get back to you all.

Thanks for the advice


----------

